
Principled ML: Do we need to reinvent Git and other tools? - ishcheklein
https://dev.to/robogeek/principled-machine-learning-4eho
======
ishcheklein
An excellent read on open-source ML workflow tools - why do we need any new
tools at all? and how should we approach creating them? It builds upon another
great talk by Patric Ball - Principled Data Processing -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSunU9GQdcI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSunU9GQdcI).

